# Repairing minor scratches...next steps?



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm reparing a few minor scratches that I've accumulated over the past 3 years. 

I bought a little tube of Duplicolor "cloud white" to match my paint and have covered the scratches, but it looks like crap...almost like WhiteOut or something...very obvious. 

I'm going to clearcoat the paint this weekend, and it says on the tube to use a rubbing compound to blend in the paint with surround area. Is this going to work? 

So far, I've only put the paint over the scratches...somebody please tell me this can be done to get a good finish. 

Also, on a side note, where can I get some aerosol/spray paint in cloud white? I don't know if duplicolor makes it or not.

Thanks!


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

I thought duplicolor came in aerosol cans?
you should be able to find it at any mojor hardware store or at Walmart.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

duplicolor makes almost every kind of paint, but it may be under a different color code. uhm, look for an automotive store or ask the dealer if they have a code book for duplicolor. i know napa stores have the color code books, but not sure about any others. hope that helps.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Octane I found some cloud white sprays at Auto Zone


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I made the really stupid mistake of using the rough side of a sponge to get some decal goop off and stracthed the shit out of the spot on my car, took the clear coat off and it looked pink  . I took it to a detail shop, they charged me $5 and they waxed and buffed it and it looked like new. If they are only minor scratches you might just take it to a detail shop or invest in a motorized buffer (I did shortly after!), it makes a world of difference. Anyhow, I learned my lesson that day...


----------



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

These are small, but deep - they go to the metal. They were caused, believe it or not, by driving up next to a bush with sharp pointy leaves. You wouldn't think it would go to the metal, but it did. 

Anyhow, I'm patching it up with the duplicolor liquid tube right now...i'm going to try the clearcoat/rubbing compound technique and hopefully that will work. If not, I may resand, prime, and spray paint, and clear coat. 

It's just minor stuff, so I want to do it myself.


----------

